# UD Mods



## Pixstar (16/1/16)

Interesting from Youde Tech...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Noddy (16/1/16)

Ooh, I want that tank. Maybe a goblin mini v2....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (16/1/16)

Noddy said:


> Ooh, I want that tank. Maybe a goblin mini v2....


No reference to a RBA unfortunately...


----------



## Noddy (16/1/16)

Jip, just looked again and it's not an RTA that.


----------



## blujeenz (16/1/16)

*Balrog*! Wonder who dreams up these catchy names?
Sounds like a sex position on the carpet from the Afrikaans translation of the Karma Sutra.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Heckers (16/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> *Balrog*! Wonder who dreams up these catchy names?
> Sounds like a sex position on the carpet from the Afrikaans translation of the Karma Sutra.



A Balrog is a creature in the Lord of the Rings movies/books

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (16/1/16)

Heckers said:


> A Balrog is a creature in the Lord of the Rings movies/books


Thanks man, had to google that, but it didnt say whether it had a purlicue or not.


----------



## Khan83 (16/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Thanks man, had to google that, but it didnt say whether it had a purlicue or not.


How can you not know this guy ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (17/1/16)

Noddy said:


> Ooh, I want that tank. Maybe a goblin mini v2....


Me too. Youde has come up with winner after winner


----------



## wazarmoto (17/1/16)

That tank takes a pre built coil by the looks of it. I saw the mod earlier. Looks great. 1400mah battery I think.


----------



## Alex_123 (17/1/16)

@wazarmoto photo mentions magnetic battery covers. Would it not be 18650s?


----------



## wazarmoto (17/1/16)

Alex_123 said:


> @wazarmoto photo mentions magnetic battery covers. Would it not be 18650s?


Apologies, was referring to the starling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex_123 (17/1/16)

@wazarmoto Oh of course. I totally forgot about the Starling. My bad. Now it all makes sense!


----------



## Pixstar (17/1/16)

Martyn has an unboxing and first look on his latest vlog...


----------



## Pixstar (17/1/16)

Love that the Starling uses a bottom fire button, just like a tubular mech mod.


----------

